# strange bedfellows



## nickel (Nov 11, 2010)

*bedfellow* = σύνευνος, ομόκλινος, παρακοιμώμενος | (μτφ.) σύντροφος, συνοδοιπόρος.

Διαβάζοντας το παρακάτω στον σημερινό Κασιμάτη δεν μπορούσα να μη σκεφτώ το αγγλικό *Politics makes strange bedfellows*:

[…] πληροφορούμαι ότι σε συνέντευξη που έδωσε προσφάτως ο πρώην υφυπουργός της Ν. Δ. Πάνος Καμμένος σε ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό της Σάμου είπε, μεταξύ άλλων, τα εξής ενδιαφέροντα: «Στην Ικαρία, αλλά και στο σύνολο της επικράτειας, δίνεται μια μεγάλη μάχη. Είναι μια μάχη ενός μετώπου κατά του Μνημονίου, κατά μιας κυβερνητικής πολιτικής, που ο κύριος πρωθυπουργός ονόμασε βαθιά πολιτική, ζητώντας την άδεια να επιβάλει στους πολίτες σκληρά μέτρα και να συνεχίσει και να επεκτείνει την κατοχή της χώρας από το ΔΝΤ. [...] Εμείς, λοιπόν, έχουμε πάρει μια γραμμή στη Ν.Δ. να στηριχθούν τα ψηφοδέλτια τα οποία εκπροσωπούνται από υποψηφίους δημάρχους οι οποίοι είναι κατά του Μνημονίου. [...] Με τον Στέλιο τον Σταμούλο (σ. τ. σ.: ο υποψήφιος του ΚΚΕ) μπορεί να ανήκουμε σε διαφορετικούς πολιτικούς χώρους, αλλά έχει πάρει θέση κατά του Μνημονίου, ενώ ο συνδυασμός της Πανικαριακής Ενότητας Αλλαγής έχει πάρει ουσιαστικά όλους εκείνους που στηρίζουν το Μνημόνιο. Στηρίζουμε την υποψηφιότητα του Στέλιου του Σταμούλου, ο οποίος σαφέστατα έχει δηλώσει ότι είναι κατά του Μνημονίου. Καλώ όλους τους Νεοδημοκράτες να τον ακολουθήσουν».​
Γιά να δούμε την ιστορία των strange bedfellows:
My best way is to creep under his gaberdine; there is no other shelter hereabout. Misery acquaints a man with strange bedfellows.
[1611 Shakespeare _Tempest_ ii. ii. 37]
Η φτώχια σε κάνει να πλαγιάζεις με *παράξενες συντροφιές*. (Ρώτας)
Illustrative... of the old proverb, that adversity brings a man acquainted with strange bedfellows.
[1837 Dickens _Pickwick Papers_ xli. (heading)]
The... alliance of 1923-5 was an illustration of the adage that adversity makes strange bedfellows.
[1927 _Times_ 27 Aug. 12]
Poverty makes strange bedfellows.
[1982 _Times_ 15 Mar. 9 (heading)]​
Από το 1839 βλέπουμε να χρησιμοποιείται στο χώρο της πολιτικής: _Politics makes strange bedfellows_.

Η Ματζέντα δίνει _αταίριαστο ζευγάρι_, μεταφράζοντας το _odd couple_.
Σε σχέση με την πολιτική, ας μην ξεχάσουμε και την _*unholy alliance*, ανίερη συμμαχία_.
_η πολιτική δημιουργεί αταίριαστες συμμαχίες
η πολιτική δημιουργεί λυκοφιλίες
η πολιτική δημιουργεί αταίριαστους συνοδοιπόρους_

Άλλο;


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 11, 2010)

άσπονδος φίλος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2010)

Δεν πρέπει να βάζεις τέτοια θέματα για συζήτηση :), μου πυροδοτείς το λεξιπλαστικό σύνδρομο και ο γιατρός έχει πει ότι βλάφτει σε μεγάλες δόσεις... 

παράταιροι εταίροι > *παραταίροι
αταίριαστοι εταίροι > *αταίροι


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2010)

Μήπως έπρεπε να το βάλω στο νήμα που λένε για τα ταίρια; (Το τεριλέν;  )


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 11, 2010)

Η πολιτική γεννά αλλόκοτες συμμαχίες, θα μπορούσε όμως και να υποθάλπει αλλόκοτα ζευγαρώματα. Νομίζω πως εξαρτάται από το πόσο χοντρά θέλουμε να τα πούμε...


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2010)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν έτσι προκύπτουν και οι πολιτικές τερατογενέσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2013)

Είναι απίστευτο πόσο δύσκολο μού φαίνεται να μεταφράσω αυτό το γκραουτσομαρξικό (μην το δέσετε ότι είναι δικό του):
Politics doesn’t make strange bedfellows — marriage does. 

Το ευφυολόγημα στηρίζεται σε ένα πασίγνωστο απόφθεγμα (Politics makes strange bedfellows) και ο Γκράουτσο (ας πούμε) το πιάνει κυριολεκτικά και στηρίζει εκεί την επανόρθωση:
Για τα αταίριαστα ζευγάρια δεν φταίει η πολιτική — ο γάμος φταίει.

Αλλά, θα σου πει ο Έλληνας: «Και ποιος είπε ότι η πολιτική φταίει για τα αταίριαστα ζευγάρια;»

Αλλά και να το δοκιμάσεις με κάποιο κλισέ σαν τις «ανίερες συμμαχίες», πάλι δεν βγαίνει άκρη.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2013)

Αν θες νύχτες με τον εχθρό σου, μην μπεις στην πολιτική — απλώς παντρέψου.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 6, 2013)

Λένε ότι η πολιτική συμβιβάζει τα ασυμβίβαστα· ο γάμος να δεις!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Λένε ότι η πολιτική συμβιβάζει τα ασυμβίβαστα· ο γάμος να δεις!


Αν _όντως _τα συμβίβαζε ο γάμος, δεν θα υπήρχε διαζύγιο.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 6, 2013)

Όσο και η πολιτική, Ζάζουλα. Όσο και η πολιτική...:twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2013)

Γιατί να μη αξιοποιήσουμε τον πολιτικό όρο του παρακοιμώμενου; Π.χ. 

Οι παράξενοι/περίεργοι/αναπάντεχοι/οτιδήποτε παρακοιμώμενοι δεν βρίσκονται στην πολιτική· ψάξτε τους στους γάμους.

και ελεύθερα:

Αν είναι μια φορά παράξενοι οι παρακοιμώμενοι στην πολιτική, στους γάμους να δεις τι γίνεται!


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2013)

Θα έλεγα ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούμε το «παρακοιμώμενοι» για να περιγράψουμε ζευγάρια. Κάποιος είναι παρακοιμώμενος κάποιου άλλου, κάποιοι είναι παρακοιμώμενοι κάποιας εξουσίας. Δηλαδή, ήδη από τον παρακοιμώμενο του Βυζαντίου («αξιωματούχος, επικεφαλής όλων τών κοιτωναρίων, δηλαδή τών θαλαμηπόλων, ο οποίος παρέμεινε στο βασιλικό παλάτι και κοιμόταν στον προθάλαμο τού βασιλικού κοιτώνα, γεγονός από το οποίο προήλθε και η ονομασία τού αξιώματός του και χάρη στο οποίο ασκούσε μεγάλη επιρροή στα δημόσια πράγματα») ο όρος δεν περιγράφει σύνευνους και ομόκλινους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2013)

Ε, ναι, αλλά αν αναφέρεις παρακοιμώμενους σε γάμο, το μυαλό θα πάει στη σωστή κατεύθυνση, όχι;


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Είναι απίστευτο πόσο δύσκολο μού φαίνεται να μεταφράσω αυτό το γκραουτσομαρξικό (μην το δέσετε ότι είναι δικό του):
> Politics doesn’t make strange bedfellows — marriage does.
> 
> Το ευφυολόγημα στηρίζεται σε ένα πασίγνωστο απόφθεγμα (Politics makes strange bedfellows) και ο Γκράουτσο (ας πούμε) το πιάνει κυριολεκτικά και στηρίζει εκεί την επανόρθωση:
> ...



Ντρίμπλα, παραλλαγή, το νόημα να βγει:

Λένε πως στην πολιτική υπάρχουν άσπονδοι φίλοι - στο γάμο να δεις!

Στην πολιτική, τα αγεφύρωτα χάσματα σπανίως συμβιβάζονται - στο γάμο κατά κόρον.


----------

